# Sweet Sweet Stephanie....



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Stephanie's owners took her to the veterinarian to be euthanized because she had ear problems, was having accidents in the home and had become an inconvenience to the family. The vet asked if the owners would be willing to sign eleven-year-old Stephanie over to the hospital and they agreed. YGRR was then notified by the veterinarian.
This sweet Golden girl was brought to the YGRR veterinarian where it was found that her ear canals were severely deformed after years of aural hemotomas that were never treated. Stephanie was obese at 101 pounds and had a urinary tract infection which was the cause of the accidents in her home. Stephanie was brought to Riverview where she finally received the medical treatment she needed. Stephanie settled in and quickly became a favorite of the staff. Upon a follow-up visit to the vet, it was decided to perform an ultrasound. Unfortuntely, lesions were noted on Stephanie's liver. Because Stephanie still had a good quality of life, a repeat adopter was called who enjoyed providing a loving home to seniors with medical issues. Stephanie is now with her new family and is doing great. She loves her new feline and canine companions and bounces happily around the house. Stephanie will never again lack the human or veterinary attention she so deserves.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

A pox on her owners, but what a sweet outcome for this lovely girl.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

so glad she was taken to such a wonderful vet!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a sweet and wonderful girl. Shame on her previous owners. I wish she had known this kind of love and happiness her entire life. I hope she has enough time left to soak in the good life and leave the darker memories far in the distance. Bless her heart, bless the vet hospital, and bless her new owner. (and what a great name she has too!)


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

A beautiful golden girl for sure. I'm going to contact my friend who has been getting calls from YGRR and Heartland, as her recent email said that she was looking into getting another senior rescue. I'm wondering if this is her girl now? I will find out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stephanie*

I am so very glad that Stephanie found a loving home!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad the vet got her signed over to him and she got another home. She is such a beautiful sugar face. If she had been near me, I would have adopted her in a heartbeat. Love the seniors. Bless them for saving her.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Just got an email from my friend. Unfortunately she isn't getting this gem of a golden girl, but is rescuing Teddy Bear from Heartland GRR.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just want to cry for how badly her owners let her down, and then cry again for happiness at her new life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful sweet Stephanie, bless all who made it possible for her to have the life she deserves. There's a special place in heaven for those who care for God's creatures.


----------

